# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Militaria shopping in St.Petersburg

## szeregowiec

Здравствуйте! 
Not quite sure if this is the right forum for this sort of thread, but I'll try anyway - please redirect me if I'm wrong.
I'm currently studying in St.Petersburg and since one of my biggest hobbies is military history, I've had many pleasant and interesting visits to different memorials and museums. I also enjoy collecting military memorabilia, and I know exactly how cheese this might sound to native russians, but I would very much like to buy a soviet uniform. This will of course not be worn in everyday situations and I have no intention of using it for profitable or political purposes. It is just for my own personal enjoyment and perhaps reenactment and/or costume parties. However, I do need it to be accurate. 
I've seen many military shops, (around Nevskij, Griboedov etc) but they all seem to focus on airsoft-weapons, Che Guevara-badges, combatware et.c.
Not to mention pink/fluorescent ushankas and fake red army-hats that feel like they'll break to pieces by just putting them on. 
Could anyone help me? Are there any good stores that could equip me with a full uniform? Preferably RKKA, but Soviet Army would also be nice. It does not have to be genuine (as I expect these to be very, very expensive) but it must look and feel decent. All tips appreciated! I'm also going to Moscow for the weekend (15-19 november) - are there better military stores there?

----------


## capecoddah

I have brought some of "my Russian kids" to Army/Navy stores in the US. There is no direct equivalent there. Or so I'm told. 
They were surprised to see Soviet surplus. like badges and navy shirts. 
I bought one of these for $5:

----------


## Crocodile

Google is the rescue engine on Sodor for the day! Google is a very busy engine! Stand back! Watch out! Make way!  ::   Советская форма, хромачи, противогаз, камуфляж, берцы и кое что еще.

----------

